# How to set up two DNS servers in the same domain



## raziel014

Hi!

We have two domain controllers in our domain. One is the primary domain controller.

How should I set up the DNS servers?

Cause we've had lots of problems with this and can't seem to understand it. What zones needs to be primary and what zones needs to be secondary? Can the zones on both DNS servers be primary? How should I set up IP config for these to work correctly?

When I run nslookup on the first DNS server (primary domain controller) I get the name of the same server I run it on. Namely the main domain controller.

When I run nslookup on the second DNS server, I only get an error.

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Can't find server name for adress 10.82.76.22: Timed out
Default Server: Unknown
Adress: 10.82.76.22

What's wrong?


----------



## lemonde

*Second DNS server*

Is this a Windows NT4 domain? If so then you can leave both DNS servers as pointing as forwarders to the DNS servers supplied by your ISP. If you are using XP or 2000 clients on the network then set up one DNS server as the primary for your local zone (local.domainname.com or whatever) and have the other DNS server as a secondary to this domain. You ust make sure that in the properties of this domain on the primary server that you allow zone transfers to the secondary server. Update the server data files on each and ask the secondary server to refresh the zone so that it asks for a copy of the zone. It should then populate in DNS manager on the secondary server.

If this is an Active Directory domain then you can store the zones in Active Directory and they will be replicated between the DNS servers automatically. You only need keep your local domain as a primary domain so that your computers can locat each other. Any other domains will be discovered by your DNS servers themselves as they recurse (ask other servers) on the internet.


----------



## pbkranjeetbhai

how to configure another domain server in same domain


----------



## bilbus

What?

Just install DNS on both domain controlers, and and out both servers as dns servers via dhcp.


----------

